# Having trouble posting



## OUMoose (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope this method works.  Was trying to reply to a thread in the Study and I kept getting the attached message.  Yes, my message WAS longer than 1 character.  Tried a couple different times.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2005)

Was it contained in quotes?  The software doesn't allow everything to be within quotes.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 1, 2005)

Ahh, I didn't know that.  I was trying to post a big quote, so I guess that's what threw me. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------

